# Apartments in Abu Dhabi



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

anybody knows if there's trustworthy site with reasonable prices for the apartments in Abu Dhabi. 

And could you guys share the range for 1/2 B.room? 
Preferably im looking not far from Rotana Beach, Abu Dhabi Mall, Le Meredian.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## sawah (Nov 10, 2009)

I think finding suitable apartments in Abu Dhabi is very difficult. And the average range is 120,000 to 180,000 AED per year ((Approx. 33,000 to 50,000 USD per year)) and there is a very few unites available in the market. So my advice is if you are coming for work in UAE request whatever company you are working for to handle the accommodation issue…


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

sawah said:


> I think finding suitable apartments in Abu Dhabi is very difficult. And the average range is 120,000 to 180,000 AED per year ((Approx. 33,000 to 50,000 USD per year)) and there is a very few unites available in the market. So my advice is if you are coming for work in UAE request whatever company you are working for to handle the accommodation issue…


i did and they hooked me up with a middle man which showed me a place that i honestly could not spend even 5 minutes in. so i decided to look on my own


----------



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

EXPAT09 said:


> anybody knows if there's trustworthy site with reasonable prices for the apartments in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> And could you guys share the range for 1/2 B.room?
> Preferably im looking not far from Rotana Beach, Abu Dhabi Mall, Le Meredian.
> ...


Hi expat,

I am living in Abu Dhabi now and unfortunately there is a real lack of 'good' apartments in the city without paying 180,000 a year especially in the area your looking at. There is a few buildings that will be completed in the next 6 months so try to hold off on signing any one year contracts, I have found dubizzle to be helpful out of everything online, if your here already take a look at the free weekly magazine which has a lot of real estate info at the back...Good luck!!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

EXPAT09 said:


> anybody knows if there's trustworthy site with reasonable prices for the apartments in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> And could you guys share the range for 1/2 B.room?
> Preferably im looking not far from Rotana Beach, Abu Dhabi Mall, Le Meredian.
> ...


This area does have more units coming available. It's the whole parking nightmare issues that is forcing people out of the centre, so I do think you might find something here, expat09. A few agents offered up flats in this area, but I never bothered looking simply because it's too hectic for. keep your eyes open. I think more places will be available are you get closer to your move date. If I see anything, I'll pm you the details.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nicole101982 said:


> Hi expat,
> 
> I am living in Abu Dhabi now and unfortunately there is a real lack of 'good' apartments in the city without paying 180,000 a year especially in the area your looking at. There is a few buildings that will be completed in the next 6 months so try to hold off on signing any one year contracts, I have found dubizzle to be helpful out of everything online, if your here already take a look at the free weekly magazine which has a lot of real estate info at the back...Good luck!!


Yeah, thats what i heard. Problem is, currently i do not have transportation i just got here like a month ago. i will be on the lookout for those buildings. And i will check dubizzle as well, thanks.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

cairogal said:


> This area does have more units coming available. It's the whole parking nightmare issues that is forcing people out of the centre, so I do think you might find something here, expat09. A few agents offered up flats in this area, but I never bothered looking simply because it's too hectic for. keep your eyes open. I think more places will be available are you get closer to your move date. If I see anything, I'll pm you the details.


Thnks, Cairogal, I certainly hope they do have more units if not now at least in the near future. 
Praking IS nightmare from what i see, because i do not have a car yet. But driving looks like it can be a nightmare as well. Well im sure thats how it is here and thats how its been but im used to driving in my own lane and letting pedestrians pass  Changing that will take some time getting used to.

)) BTW first time i got here I saw bunch of cars bumper to bumper in the Middle of the street, first impression was that it was traffic, but it was simply cars parked in the middle of the street.


----------



## jorge & dagný (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi 

We are relocating to Abu Dhabi next year since my hubby has received a job offer from a company based there.
We have 2 small kids, they will be about 2.5 yrs old & 4.5 yrs old when we move in April/May 2010. 
And what we have heard is that it is as difficult to get into a good nursery/primary school as finding an apartment.
So we thought it might be good to find the school first and the accomodation later, do you think this is a logical decision based on the availability of schools vs. housing ?
Does anyone know of a good area with decent schools and nice family friendly surroundings ?

And a last question, what are fair fees and tuitons for children this age there.... we have seen a large vary in the prices quoted on-line?

thanks to those who take the time to answer this post


----------

